# Brightess on Lenovo laptop



## momobsd (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,
Maybe I am in the wrong section, in that case I'll move the thread in the right one.
I'm trying to change the brightness level on my laptop (Lenovo b50 series with a intel bay trail card), but  without success; I am using intel graph, loaded acpi_video, acpi_ibm, acpi_wmi, acpi_call, but anything seem to work.

Outputs:

`# xbacklight
No outputs have backlight property`

`# xrandr
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 1366 x 768, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1368 x 768
default connected primary 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1366x768       0.00*
   1368x768       0.00`

`# acpi_call -p '\VBRC' -i 10
Unknown object type '0'`

`# sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness=20
hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness: 70 -> 20`
The last one seems to work, but nothing really happens.

I did not run `xorg -configure` after installation (but Xorg works without problems).
Is there a solution or brightness is just not supported on this terminal?


----------



## aragats (Mar 28, 2017)

What's your graphic card? Those laptops came with Intel, NVidia and Radeon.
Most Lenovo Intel graphics laptops' backlight brightness works out of the box without X (at least with FreeBSD 11 and CURRENT).


----------



## momobsd (Mar 28, 2017)

It is an Intel HD atom processor z36xx z37xx series (I run `pciconf -lv`), I am using FreeBSD 11.


----------

